# CCI Edits for this quarter?



## gmsalw (Jan 19, 2009)

I have not received the CCI edits for this quarter yet. Can anyone please tell me if I can bill 93306 with 93320 & 93325? I checked the 2009 CPT manual and it states the procedural codes to report with both 93320 & 93325 and 93306 is not stated but it's not saying that for 93306. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## drgold (Jan 19, 2009)

CPT code 93306 includes the spectral Doppler 93320 and the color flow velocity mapping in the description of the code.  If  your cardiologist is not performing the spectral and velocity mapping then you would code 93307.


----------

